# "Convict" Cichlid that I bought today. Looks like a peacock to me.



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I was in the neighborhood today, so I stopped by Mr Pet's on Commercial to check out the fish. I asked about the price on this OB peacock, and the staff _insisted_ that it was a convict cichlid. After asking if they were sure, I decided that I could lose the battle to win the war on this one and bought it for the price of a convict


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I know nothing of cichlids but doesn't look like any convict I've ever seen score !! Looks good and chubby too!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Doesnt really look like a convict... but hah! you win!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Not a con 100%!!!
I think you're right about it being a QB.
I know nothing about africans so I could be wrong.

I was in there a few months back & they had a huge con 7"-9"(eyeballed) with a large hump.
I wanted it but they wanted $15 & I didn't know how old it was, since it was so large.
I never seen one this big ever!!!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a convict:


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Or these.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Or these.


those are cool looking cons.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

My females look like this when they're ready to spawn.
I only have 1 black/grey male, the rest of my cons are pink.

Maybe they sold you this QB because it was acting like a con.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> those are cool looking cons.


I've got a bunch of fry that'll grow up to look like that. That one is female, the males are white/pink with pinkish gill spots, not as much orange/yellow/green.

You're welcome to have a few for free if you like pink convicts.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe they sold you this QB because it was acting like a con.
:D[/QUOTE said:


> Nope, it's acting like an African and getting along well with the new tankmates. I had to laugh when they said that it was a con, but I couldn't argue the point too much.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> I've got a bunch of fry that'll grow up to look like that. That one is female, the males are white/pink with pinkish gill spots, not as much orange/yellow/green.
> 
> You're welcome to have a few for free if you like pink convicts.


Can I get some females from you?
I only have 2 & I'd like to mix up the gene pool a little.


If you want some males in return I'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure, I could give you a bag of fry. I've got bunch of pinks that are a little under an inch right now. You could take half a dozen of them if you like, or I could grow them out for another month. Your call.

PM me with your details!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll let them grow out a bit.
I don't need anymore boys!!! ;D
I'll PM you my info in a bit.
Thanks bro.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

No trouble at all. They come from great looking parents, I'll let you know when they're an inch or two.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine came from pretty nice parents too.
I only have 1 female out of 2 spawns I decided to save spawn.

Here's a few pix of my 1st pair.
Dad died a few weeks ago,they were my first cichlids along with my blue Acara.
Sadly only the female is still around.
(that's the stupid log that injured my texas too))


































Again sorry for the poop in the pix.


Post up a few pix of your pair, I luv pink cons!!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it is a OB peacock female...


----------

